# RPTV Issues After a Move



## mikeoberdick (Sep 27, 2014)

I have a Mitsubishi model WS-55809 RPTV and it was recently moved from one house to another after transfer of ownership (I am not the original owner). Prior to the move there were some minor convergence issues that were remedied by the owner with some gentle taps (probably loose solder). Once I got the set home, it turned on but there was no picture at all or audio. 

I disconnected the power supply and I did some testing with a volt meter. Everything seemed good including picos with regard to continuity. All of the components looked good without any burns, bulging, etc. After plugging the tv back in, it fired up and ran for a minute and then shut back off. Since that initial plug in, there are times it will run for a longer stretch (like five minutes) and the CRTs flicker on and off. When it flickers on there are bent lines on the screen but no picture. If I try to turn it off while this is happening it won't turn off unless I unplug it. There is no error code produced with menu/input after it shuts down but I think it's because there is no power to the unit. I'm sure this thing is toast but any ideas?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am not a technician (by any means)... I am thinking you have a short circuit somewhere and the protection circuitry is kicking in. Is there a repair forum for Mitsubishi... If so you might be able to post there to get some insite. I had a problem with Sony years ago and found a repair forum that had a lot of info.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I did a google search and came up with this... "Check the fuses soldered on the board, mine just went out and i have two blown fuses. A 5 amp and a 3 amp 125 volt. Also you can check the diagnostic mode hold the menu and the input on the tv for 5 seconds. If the light blinks twice and then 2 more times that means there is a short (bad fuses)" from this link... http://www.fixya.com/support/t579836-mitsubishi_ws55809_tv_stay

Hope this helps you. :T


----------

